# TAD took hold...



## ANewSawyer (May 19, 2016)

Got a free curved shaft Homelite trimmer at the dump. Needs new fuel line, filter and primer bulb. Clean the carb for the heck of it. Don't know, I will probably sell it.


----------



## GlynnC (May 19, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> Got a free curved shaft Homelite trimmer at the dump. Needs new fuel line, filter and primer bulb. Clean the carb for the heck of it. Don't know, I will probably sell it.


Yes, know this fever well--covered up with dumpster deals! I do a much better job finding stuff than selling stuff!!


----------



## ANewSawyer (May 19, 2016)

Got it put together with parts I had laying around. So far total into it cash today is $0. The primer bulb didn't quite fit so I trimmed it. I tried to start it and I think I flooded it. I saw fuel coming out around the choke plate. Pulled the spark screw and I would be amazed if it ran at all for the previous owners. The carb doesn't have a low needle just the large metal cylinder there. Doesn't look like a limiter cap, it is as big as the plastic limiter and I couldn't turn it with pliers. Hope to start it tomorrow, if not Saturday.


----------



## ANewSawyer (May 20, 2016)

It won't idle down until after it runs a while, not worth trying to fix. I bent the metering lever up before I got it started thinking to improve fuel delivery, right.  May have to undo that. It keeps letting a white smoke out of the intake when I shut it off, guessing it is fuel.


----------

